# tartan 10



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I’m very serious on buying a Tartan 10,33''(1980) which is a very good deal, Y haven’t sail it yet, any information of happy or disappointed owners ? Thanks in advance.
Jorge


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

The Tarten 10 is a great boat, as long as you are ready for it''s limitations.

First, the good stuff... They are a very active one design race boat, most NOOD regattas have a division for them. They have a huge main and a small jib, perfect for short handed sailing. The cockpit is absolutley HUGE and is great for taking the entire neighborhood along for a day sail. They are inexpensive, and built to stay that way. 

Now the bad stuff... ever been below on a T-10? Head room would make a hobbit crouch! The older boats may have been neglected, I have seen some pretty ratty examples. But if you are buying a regularly campaigned racer, it will most probably have been up-dated regularly. That HUGE cockpit makes them totally un-usable for any sort of offshore work, they will not even be allowed in many offshore races.

They are a GREAT day sailer, wonderful picnic boat, and a hotly contested one design.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The Tartan Ten is a neat one-design and Silmaril provieds a nice overview of the type. One comment I offer is to beware the good deal, and even more so, the very good deal. Owners selling a boat know it inside out, and in particular, know what is wrong with it. A buyer supported with an typical survey, is likely to capture only some of the owner''s knowledge, and inevitably bargains with lesser information.
I believe that most buyers who think they have a very good deal end up having been hosed. IMHO, pay a fair price for a mint, upgraded model, and you far more likely to get what you pay for.
Caveat emptor, especially with boats.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Practical Sailor has a very detailed write-up on T-10''s in their Used Boat Buyer''s Guide. It would be worth securing a copy. We have a growing number of them showing up on Long Island Sound. People seem to like the daysailing and racing capacites along with the weekend campover option. Could it be the poor man''s J/109? Hmmmm.


----------

